# Macbook Case and Sleeve Listing



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

We did this for the Macbook Pro so why not for the Macbook too. 

So far ive been looking around and havent found a cheap internal sleeve that is either unbranded or branded for the Macbook. Its only a 2 days old so im not supprised but after some looking ive found that Sony makes a sleeve for their 13.3 inch notbook that, after comparing measurments, seems like it will fit. Im going to buy it and check it out. I can get it for $24 CDN shipping included from e-bay. Unfortunately it will say VAIO on it but for now it will do the job. 

I think the thing I like most about it is its just simply a velcro flap case. Meaning you insert the computer and a flap just closes over the opening with velcro. Ive had case after case for my powerbook and the zippered ones just seem like overkill for someone like me, who has a comptuer backpack that protects the actual unit and just needs a way to protect the finish while pulling it in and out. This VAIO case looks like it will suit my needs perfectly.

Id be intersted to hear of any other cases people have found that are either designed for the Macbook or will work with the Macbook.

Pavmentsurfer


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

What are the bigger companies that make mac-related bags or sleeves?


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

My Booq PowerSleeve 12 (grey/white) fits the MacBook, but just barely. It sticks out about an inch past the top, but the flap still covers it. I'm going to use it for the time being until I can find something more appropriate.

I stopped by Carbon today with the intention of picking up the Mamba S, but it didn't look that much roomier than the Mamba XS bag that I already have, so I passed. I think I'll hold off until they get the Vyper XS2 in stock, which is supposed to be built for the MacBook


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

SFBags has some sleeves for MacBooks (no 13) for 39$ USD:

http://www.sfbags.com/products/sleevecases/sleevecases.htm

Brenthaven also has some sleeves (at least one):

http://www.brenthaven.com/catalog-edge-i-blue.html
http://www.brenthaven.com/catalog-edge-i-black.html

MacCase:

http://www.mac-case.com/MacCase Sleeves.htm


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

Someone needs to make a lightweight sleeve with enough storage space to hold the power adapter. There's such a huge gap it seems between sleeves that hold nothing, and bags that are too large.


----------



## mcondren (May 17, 2006)

I really like the MacCase sleeve above. It would slip inside my carry-on well and a free 14" till the 13" arrives. 

~Matthew


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

Its hard to tell from the pictures but it seems like the sleeve is really thick.


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

AdamS. I fully agree. I like the vertical opening sleeves but so many of them (if not all that ive seen) seem designed for serious protection. I have a comptuer back pack that protects my computer extremely well. Its the finish I want to save. A simple neoprene sleeve thats form fitted, has a flap opening instead of zippers and I would prefer it to have a seperate power adapter case as opposed to one right one the case itself. The best example of this ive seen so far is the Tucano second skins but even they have zippers, which require zipper protection and are much harder to use. Im anxious to see how this sony case works out. Then hopefully someone will make one like it with the Macbook logo on the side instead of VAIO.

Pavmentsurfer


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

Crumpler bags for MacBook:

The Considerable Embarrassment
The Luncheon
The Hee-Goer
The King Single


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

Just wanted to confirm that the 13.3 inch Sony Viao computer sleeve fits my new Macbook like a GLOVE. Its a really nice sleeve. Very soft inside. The velcro flap covers the whole computer. 
Other than the fact it says VIAO on it its as nice a sleeve as your going to find anywhere. It cost me exactly $24 on e-bay too, which is a killer deal. Im going to keep it... no chance ill find a nicer one.

Pavmentsurfer


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Foof is now making 13" Macbook sized sleeves. I have bought a couple of these in the past (other sizes of course), and they're great. They provide great scratch protection and are good if you are planning to slip your Macbook into another case/backpack/bag. The annoying thing is that they're based in Australia, so it takes forever to get them (3-4 weeks in my experience). www.foofbag.com


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Can anyone recomend a case if I'm gonna need to carry school stuff around aswell?


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey guys,
FYI, I just posted some pics of my new MacBook and the Crumpler Salary Sacrifice backpack I got to carry it around.

Check'em out here:
http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=4430


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

Green, 

Does the bag have a size specific compartment for the macbook? Also, how is the padding/protection from scratches.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

nutsngum said:


> Does the bag have a size specific compartment for the macbook? Also, how is the padding/protection from scratches.


Hi,
Apparently it was made for the 12 inch iBook, but it fits my MacBook like a glove. No scratches on my macbook so far... The only rough edges of the sleeve are on the outside (the sutures): so it doesn't touch the MacBook. I really like this backpack and sleeve. Unlike other packs, this one looks great and doesn't look like it's holding an expensive computer in it. It's also nice and small and super comfy. Very satisfied.


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

It better for ~$200


----------



## pollux (May 1, 2000)

Just bought this today










The width of the inside is exactly the same as the MacBook and the height is about 1 inch taller. Anti-shock foam pad on all six sides. Plus extra slots for the mouse and power brick.

$35 CAD for a carrying bag that's MADE IN JAPAN it's a steal!


----------



## Macintalk (Jul 4, 2006)

Mrsam said:


> Can anyone recomend a case if I'm gonna need to carry school stuff around aswell?



The Mamba L is perfect for you at school, plus it will carry the MacBook, some books and accessories.

Ready and Sold has them in stock:
https://www.readyandsold.com/shopping/product.php?productid=16151&cat=254&page=1


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

I actually just pre-ordered the Booq XS2 for $65 CDN. Looks solid, gonna toss it in my backpack and I should be good to go. 

If anyone else is interested and needs a review let me know. I got it from www.readyandsold.com as well, they are very friendly and respond quickly to any questions you may have for them.

Also, shipping is free for this model if you pre-order!


----------



## Tait Kahray (Jan 22, 2004)

One of the major criteria I have for a bag is that it NOT involve velcro - grating, intrusive noise. Since the damned stuff is so popular, finding a suitable bag becomes a saga. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Macintalk (Jul 4, 2006)

Tait Kahray said:


> One of the major criteria I have for a bag is that it NOT involve velcro - grating, intrusive noise. Since the damned stuff is so popular, finding a suitable bag becomes a saga. Anyone have any suggestions?


The Vyper XS2 (and all the Vypers) do not have ANY velcro, the zipper that closes it shut is separated by a cloth (sort of like wet suit material) which ensures the zipper does not scratch your MacBook.

On another note, Booq has quietly replaced the velco on the BOA packpacks with magnetic tabs. They have also widened the zipper, so you can access more of the bag. Very nice updates.


----------



## mactacular (Feb 27, 2007)

*SFBags.com*



green_ears said:


> SFBags has some sleeves for MacBooks (no 13) for 39$ USD:
> 
> http://www.sfbags.com/products/sleevecases/sleevecases.htm
> 
> ...


I bought my sleeve from Waterfield Designs (sfbags.com) and it was beyond my expectations. The sleeve is a work of art. It is perfect in every way and I am very, very happy with it. I immediately went back to the site and bought a bag to put it in (their "Cargo" bag). I don't like zippers near my laptop either and the velcro on the sleeve is unobtrusive. I've recommended them to all my friends and even to my mother! If you just need a sleeve, they offer all kinds of options for customizing yours. 
.







http://www.sfbags.com/products/cargo/cargo.htm








http://www.sfbags.com/products/sleevecases/sleevecases.htm


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

Tait Kahray said:


> One of the major criteria I have for a bag is that it NOT involve velcro - grating, intrusive noise. Since the damned stuff is so popular, finding a suitable bag becomes a saga. Anyone have any suggestions?


Go to a fabric store and buy some loop Velcro in black, then cut it to the shape of the hook velcro on your bag. Stick it on and the Velcro is powerless to infuriate you. That is - if the bag also has clips to keep it closed.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I own an Incase Nylon Sleeve for the MBP 15". It comes in Silver, Black or Burnt Orange. It protects the computer nicely and has pockets for the charger, CDs, memory sticks, mouse, etc. Very lightweight and minimally sized without compromising protection of the computer


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

I use Spire bags and love them. I got an Endo bag for my original TiBook and it held up great over the years. I currently have an Endo XL which fits the 17" MBP perfectly. Most solidly built bag I have ever seen.

A friend of mine has a couple of their backpacks and loves them too.

And now they have a Canadian distributor which makes it even easier and less expensive to buy.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

*Shinza Zeroshock*

I've been using Shinza's zeroshock for a couple months now and it's really good. Shinza :: The Best High-Tech Gear From Around the World Notebook Cases

Nothing fancy about this but it does its job. It can be used horizontally or vertically, and the inside sleeve is made out of that memory foam material. I just slip my macbook in and toss it into a regular messenger and head to class. Oh and I should also mention it's quite think and has a good fit.

I really wanted to get one of them crumpler school hymns but it slid around too much.


----------



## powz (Apr 25, 2007)

I would recommend AGAINST getting a neoprene sleeve if you want to really protect your Macbook. I have a neoprene sleeve for my Macbook Pro (Radtech's Neocase, which is also available for the Macbook). It adds almost no bulk and fits like a glove BUT the protection is minimal. If I put my hand in it I can feel the impact of even a light tap. This seems pretty standard for other neoprene sleeves I've seen. Look for polyurethane ("memory foam") cases, like the ones from Shinza, instead. They are much, much better at shock absorption.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

powz said:


> I would recommend AGAINST getting a neoprene sleeve if you want to really protect your Macbook. I have a neoprene sleeve for my Macbook Pro (Radtech's Neocase, which is also available for the Macbook). It adds almost no bulk and fits like a glove BUT the protection is minimal. If I put my hand in it I can feel the impact of even a light tap. This seems pretty standard for other neoprene sleeves I've seen. Look for polyurethane ("memory foam") cases, like the ones from Shinza, instead. They are much, much better at shock absorption.


A rigid or semi-rigid case is best, as it will distribute the impact of a localized impact over a larger surface area.

I'm not sure why memory foam cases would be better than neoprene...


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

A neoprene sleeve is good if you keep your computer in another case/bag with padding IMHO. In my case, I have a Crumpler Dreadful Embarrassment bag and I drop my 15" MBP inside an Incase sleeve before I put it in the bag. The Incase sleeve has some amount of padding in it (not a overwhelming amount, so it's useless as a primary case IMHO), so I think it gives me some amount of added protection when combined with the padded section of my Crumpler bag.


----------



## powz (Apr 25, 2007)

> A rigid or semi-rigid case is best, as it will distribute the impact of a localized impact over a larger surface area.
> 
> I'm not sure why memory foam cases would be better than neoprene...


I should have been clearer that I was referring only to SLEEVES. I noticed I mistakenly called it a polyurethane "case" -- I don't think there are even all-polyurethane cases, only sleeves -- and the rest of my message referred exclusively to sleeves. 

In terms of polyurethane/memory foam readily deforms to absorb the impact of a shock, whereas neoprene does not. Yes, a rigid exterior would distribute the force of a localized impact, though without some kind of shork-aborbing material, it would be virtually useless if you dropped your Macbook. Larger cases with both a rigid exterior and interior padding would be great, but are significantly bulkier and often impractical to use as a sleeve. In any case, in terms of the less bulky sleeves (I would call anything larger a case, but I guess that's just semantics), there are three popular materials -- polycarbonate (hard), polyurethane and neoprene. I suggest polyurethane since, all else being equal (e.g. thickness of material, etc.), it absorbs impacts better than the other two materials.

It's not just me saying these things, check out this Macworld article (which, incidentally, also has some specific sleeve recommendations): Macworld: Mobile Mac: Sleeves in Brief: Soft covers and hard shells


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

great find about the article powz. Thanks much


----------



## powz (Apr 25, 2007)

> great find about the article powz. Thanks much


You're welcome  I found that article after I bought my neoprene sleeve; hopefully it'll help someone else find a better sleeve.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

mactacular said:


> I bought my sleeve from Waterfield Designs (sfbags.com) and it was beyond my expectations.


I second this, and they know how to make well designed and constructed bags. I would not hesitate to buy from them again. This is my setup for my Mac Book Pro (sleeve case with flap), and the piggyback that holds the power brick, cables, etc. See this link . I often carry it inside my .Arcteryx Blade 21 Laptop Bag


----------



## 2hondas (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't have a sleeve. I have a Incase bag though. I take off the shoulder strap and just use the "bag" as a sleeve. It works pretty well, just bulkier than a normal sleeve.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

*Booq Vyper*

Does anyone own a Booq Vyper and can comment on how good its protection is? Also, if you know a place where they can be bought in Canada, that would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 2hondas (Jun 26, 2007)

Zer0tails said:


> Does anyone own a Booq Vyper and can comment on how good its protection is? Also, if you know a place where they can be bought in Canada, that would be much appreciated. Thanks


Do you have retail locations? Where can I buy BOOQ?


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## Macintalk (Jul 4, 2006)

Just thought I'd let our friends in the ehMac community know, Booq has some new bags on the horizon. They just released three of them - which are due to ship later this month.

The Mamba Sling (available in Black, Navy, Red or Brown)









and the Boa slimcase (in vertical and horizontal flavours)














​As a thank you to all those who have purchased Booq bags from us in the past (and for anyone who is still thinking about it), we are having a "Pre-Order sale" for ehMac folks only. Save 10% on your pre-order of a new Booq bag by using code *ehMac10* (ends when they arrive in stock, one coupon per customer)

Check out the whole line-up here: NEW bags from Booq

Thanks!


----------



## mactacular (Feb 27, 2007)

These look nice, but I always go with WaterField bags. I like the look and they last forever. (Made in North America too, which I like to support.) 

P.S. I thought forum rules disallowed advertising....no?


----------



## j3tang (Dec 18, 2005)

I had a Tucano 13.3" macbook microfibre sleeve when I had my macbook .. the macbook has been sold .. so the sleeve is for sale now if anyone wants it. I bought it from the apple store for $60+tax. It's in like-new condition and feels amazingly smooth and still has the packaging that it originally came with. 

The sleeve also comes with a small piece of microfibre cloth to fit over the keyboard to protect the screen from oily fingers or just to wipe the screen off  there is a small flap on the inside that protects the laptop from the zipper so that it doesn't scratch or gouge .. this is excellent stuff from Tucano: attention to detail and high quality material ..










if anyone is interested, feel free to PM me


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

nutsngum said:


> I actually just pre-ordered the Booq XS2 for $65 CDN. Looks solid, gonna toss it in my backpack and I should be good to go.
> 
> If anyone else is interested and needs a review let me know. I got it from Ready and Sold Technology as well, they are very friendly and respond quickly to any questions you may have for them.
> 
> Also, shipping is free for this model if you pre-order!


Thanks for the tip, I just ordered a Vyper case for $35, great price and free shipping.


----------

